# aibs driver



## maracaibo (Oct 7, 2010)

Anybody know anything about the new aibs driver that is supposed to replace acpi_aiboost on Asus motherboards featuring the ATK0110 ACPI device? This new driver is supposed to offer better temp and fan monitoring capabilities than the previous acpi_aiboost; however, I don't see this new driver mentioned anywhere in ports.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 8, 2010)

The driver is built into OpenBSD and DragonFly. It's not available on FreeBSD.


----------

